# Sclerotherapy of hemangioma



## JDM1228 (Nov 20, 2008)

Can anyone help with a CPT code for sclerotherapy of a hemangioma in the forearm?
Thanks!


----------



## MLS2 (Nov 20, 2008)

I think an unlisted (37799) is the best way to go with this.


----------



## JDM1228 (Nov 20, 2008)

What about CPT code 17106?


----------



## MLS2 (Nov 20, 2008)

17106 sounds like a laser treatment, sclerotherapy is an injection.


----------



## JDM1228 (Nov 20, 2008)

You're right. I didn't look close enough at the definition of destruction for this specific code. I just hate to go with an unlisted code... 
thanks


----------



## MLS2 (Nov 20, 2008)

I know, I don't like unlisted either.


----------

